# ricca



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Will it attach itself to driftwood and other ornaments when tied down? Or does it always have to be secured.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> Will it attach itself to driftwood and other ornaments when tied down? Or does it always have to be secured.


As you said, "it always have to be secured".
In my case, riccia covered strings with new leaves in a week. From that point it looked like a small green bush on a gravel.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, I have mesh covering it right now but Ill change it to string to make it less unsightly. I was hoping it would over grow it and then I could remove it.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

You are welcome. Look at How To - Secure Dwarf Riccia article.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Never thought using that kind of mesh, I'll pick up one of those tomorrow and try it.


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> You are welcome. Look at How To - Secure Dwarf Riccia article.


WTF. i wasted $20 worth of riccia using cheesecloth and fishline. The cheesecloth rotted away before the riccia started to grow. every litttle bit got sucked into my canister filter.

I wish i had seen this site before... For those that live up north and want to get some riccia. Big Als barrie got some NICE THICK AND GREEN riccia. someone local dropped of and its for sale for 6.99 for a huge portion. 1" thick and 4 to 5" diameter. I got some yesterday. theres prolly 5 to 6 portions left.


----------

